# How good is your ear ?



## AllanM (Jun 30, 2011)

OK. Here is a challenge for you. I wonder who can get right ? Now naming the piece's would be the easy part, but what key are these 6 pieces in ?

I have attached the MP3 with the 6 pieces. So who's up for the challenge. :lol:


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I can get most of the pieces without looking but as for guessing the key it’s in, I think you have to have a trained ear for that!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice enough, the first piece was already named and keyed.

Hmmm for me, it's difficult if the key changes or modulates to other chords rapidly. I may need to listen a few times.

This is what I got with 2 listenings, and pausing in between:

1. Chopin Nocturne in E flat major (steal)
2. Don't know the piece, C major
3. Bach Violin Concerto E major
4. Don't know the piece, B flat, modulates to C minor
5. Don't know the piece, A major
6. Haydn Serenade C major

I hid the keys, but if you quote or highlight this thread, it will reveal my answers, so others can do it.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I hid the keys, but if you quote or highlight this thread, it will reveal my answers, so others can do it.


Clever! Oops. Now that I've seen it, I'm disqualified from taking the test.


----------



## FrankieP (Aug 24, 2011)

fairly sure i've got the keys, but how can I post so that it's not immediately visible, like Huilunsoittaja did?


----------

